# Adult retriever training



## soonerfn24 (Jan 29, 2007)

I recently have started duck hunting and want a duck dog to retrieve ducks. I have two 5 year old goldens that are okay with basic commands. one is smaller and she is very hyperactive and hard to train. The other is a 120 lb. male that is laid back. How hard would it be to train or retrain the dogs for duck hunting or would it be worth the cost and effort to get a third golden to hunt with.


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

it is a lot easier to start out with a pup. but it can be done.. depends a lot on their natural retrieving drive. I would bet the little hyper one would be the one you want gettin your ducks.. 
first thing u do is go get a duck and see how she likes it.. then get back to me... just take the duck (or you can use pigeons) and throw it and see how she resonods.. dont worry about coming back with it too much, just see if she goes out hard after it and loves it.. it is a lot easier with a dog that loves birds...


----------



## soonerfn24 (Jan 29, 2007)

Well I shot a duck yesterday and she didnt really like it. She enjoys indoors a lot and is really submissive and gets frightened easily. My male samson loves the ducks. He carries a stuffed duck around in his mouth constantly. He doesnt put it down and will retrieve it for hours. He is a lot bigger but obeys better.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

greg bell said:


> I would bet the little hyper one would be the one you want gettin your ducks..


That's exactly what I was thinking, but hearing Greg say it makes me believe I must be learning stuff from him here on the forum.....


----------



## soonerfn24 (Jan 29, 2007)

Is there a different way to training adult dogs or do I just have to work with them more because of habbits they already have


----------



## Buuddy (Jan 11, 2007)

Hmm, I wonder if I can teach my buddy to retrieve ducks, he loves to fish with me, he might be a little old though, I'll try a duck tomorrow, where can you get a duck ? I live in the city...


----------



## soonerfn24 (Jan 29, 2007)

i just shot one cause i live in arkansas.


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

stuffed duck ain't the same.. stuffed duck is like a tennis ball.. want them to like birds.. the real deal.. 
a good nonintimidating training book for the beginner is "the 10-minute retriever" by john and amy Dahl... available on amazon..
you would be able to train an adult dog to do the basics.. that is, you shoot a duck and the dog sees it fall and he goes and gets it....
and then brings it back...
not sure if you want to start on some of the more sophisticated stuff ... the only good part of that is that if you do get into really handling, you will have that experience for when and if you ever get a nice little field pup and train him up from the ground.. 
he needs the basics.. sit, heel, stay.... he needs to be introduced to gunfire so that he doesnt get gun shy... 
then .. go get that duck... and someone to throw it and you shoot when he throws it.. get blank (popper) shells... it sounds easy, but he will then need lots of practice on marking.. dont know if you want to get into multiple falls... that is 3 or 4 ducks down at a time... 
but just doing a single bird that he see's fall.. not a big problem if he likes ducks and you have him to where he has basic obedience...


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Maggie loves birds.....just dont think I could get her past the gun shot sounds...


----------



## Buuddy (Jan 11, 2007)

Yeah Buddy hates firecrackers, so how do you get them to like the BOOM! ?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Well mine did alright with the fireworks...but they were home...... Maggie would be skitish away from home....


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

Buuddy said:


> Yeah Buddy hates firecrackers, so how do you get them to like the BOOM! ?


take a pup that really likes birds.. send a guy out with a bird and a gun about a 100 yards or so..he throws the bird and shoots the gun... pup learns to associate the gun fire with good stuff.. keep moving closer.. really easy if done right..


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

_


greg bell said:



it is a lot easier to start out with a pup. but it can be done.. depends a lot on their natural retrieving drive. I would bet the little hyper one would be the one you want gettin your ducks.. 
first thing u do is go get a duck and see how she likes it.. then get back to me... just take the duck (or you can use pigeons) and throw it and see how she resonods.. dont worry about coming back with it too much, just see if she goes out hard after it and loves it.. it is a lot easier with a dog that loves birds...

Click to expand...

_
**************
Ok - I've got a silly question...

Where the heck do you find/buy 'birds' to toss to see if your dog likes birds?

Are there places that sell birds...are they live with their wings clipped, frozen or do you hatch your own birds for training or what?

Gosh I feel like a gooberfied-city-girl! :cookoo: 

Thanks!
Mary


----------



## JimS (Jan 2, 2007)

If the instincts are there, I think any retriever at any age can be trained for retrieving. I'd definitely check with a vet first before doing water work in the winter though. It takes a lot of stamina to swim a ways through icy water and back again...or even just running hard in very cold weather. I can imagine a dog that hasn't been doing it all of its life getting into trouble. 

For anyone looking to train a dog to hunt, the absolute best advice in the world is to find a training club. Books and videos are a must...but having someone handy who's actually done it makes all of the difference in the world. They'll know where to get birds, have access to fields and hopefully good technical water. 

Here's a good starting point for training clubs:
Working Retriever Central .:Club:.

The best retriever training site on the net is:
RetrieverTraining.net - The COMPLETE Online Retriever Training source.


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

Jim is absolutely right...finding the right people that will take you under their wing is the very best... but be sure and get in and do your share of the work..setting up, throwing birds, picking up when done... if you work, you will find yourself welcome with most training groups.. but most expect you to have the basics done when you show up... that your dog will mind and behave itself around other dogs..


----------



## soonerfn24 (Jan 29, 2007)

thanks that does help a lot. ill get started with him but i might get a labrador puppy. i was offered one for free so i dont know if ill use a lab or stick with goldens.


----------

